# 2nd head removed.



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

All I can say is OMG. A baby was born with two heads and one was removed at 10 months.
MSN news story
*Caution* there is a picture of the child before the surgery. It is not like you would expect a second head to be attached.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

It's the same as conjoined twins except she didn't develp a complete body. Very sad.



Kim


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

"The head that was removed from Manar had been capable of smiling and blinking but not independent life, doctors said."

sad... wouldnt you not want to cut it off if it smiled and blinked? They call it a parasite!


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep! Her, not it.


Kim


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> The head that was removed from Manar had been capable of smiling and blinking but not independent


It makes you wonder if she "it" was capibable of independent thinking. There was no way it could vocalize with no lungs to push air through vocal cords. And she was still young enough where she could not understand how to communicate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

omg...did the little girl survive?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The fully developed one did survive.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thats so sad


----------

